

Why Healthcare.gov Sucks? They Hired Political Cronies, Not Internet Natives - stfu
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20131010/01484924821/

======
bnolsen
pretty much explains why the 10th amendment to the us constitution needs to be
followed. centralized government inherently migrates towards corruption.
competition between the states is a nice restraint against such stupidity.

